# Help with Bricks



## Solid (Oct 6, 2006)

I found some bricks here in New Hampshire, but I can't seem to find any information on them. Really, I am just wondering how old they are...thanks


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Eric, Welcome to the forum. I'd say your bricks were made before 1900. Probable between 1860 and 1890. Some collectors will pay pretty good money for marked bricks. They call them talking bricks. Check out city directories for brick makers and their marks are listed some time too.


----------



## Solid (Oct 10, 2006)

If I get the chance, I will go to the local library and see if I can find anything. I can't seem to find anything online, but I may not be looking in the right place. We had a ton of rain and flooding this spring, and the high water unearthed tons of cool stuff!! Please let me know if you find anymore info on these bricks!
 Thanks


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2007)

Love em bricks !!!
 There is an old Forum thread about bricks.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_25809/mpage_2/key_/tm.htm[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually, there's two of em......

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Brick_collector_needed/m_69506/tm.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 2, 2007)

here's another
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_79054/mpage_1/key_brick/tm.htm


----------



## epgorge (Feb 2, 2007)

about 20 years ago I had a mason build me a chimley out of brincks salvaged from a old 1820's dress factory. It is old looking and rustic. I wouldn't have had it any other way. This mason cleaned and delivered bricks for three cents per brick. Try to get that today.
 Nice bricks! Welcome to the forum whre addictions are o.k.
 Ep


----------

